

From tables to tablets: the three-part history of my passion for web development - trumbitta2
http://www.williamghelfi.com/blog/2013/05/31/from-tables-to-tablets/?1234

======
leonvonblut
Great story! I can't wait to see your Bootstrap in Action published!

